# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] The Watchmen

## DavidDeTroyes

Bonjour les gens,

J'ai t voir Watchmen hier soir en avant-premire chez moi.

En un mot : magnifique !

La trame du roman graphique est conserve. Les personnages sont tous l ( quelques exception prs mais a ne nuis pas  l'histoire principale) et les squences les plus importantes sont racontes.

Quelques dtails ont ts chang mais il faut tre vraiment puriste pour en tre choqu.

Seul bmol : mes deux potes qui sont venus avec moi n'avaient pas lu la BD et ce sont fait chier pendant les 2:43 de film. Ils m'ont dit que l'histoire tait dcousue et que c'tait bourr de longueur. Je pense qu'une lecture de la BD est prfrable pour VRAIMENT apprcier le film.

Mais pour moi, qui n'est lu qu'une fois la BD, sans soucis, c'est une tuerie !  ::king::

----------


## notalp

Merci pour l'info  :;): 
Je cours acheter la BD  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Merci pour l'info 
> Je cours acheter la BD


Tu va pleurer deux fois : une fois en voyant les dessins de la BD (parce qu'ils sont pas super beaux au premier abord) et une fois  la fin (parce que t'en veux encore).

Et tu va prendre ton pied deux fois : une fois avec la BD, une fois avec le film !

----------


## notalp

Merci ...  ::):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

J'y vais tout de suite  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> J'y vais tout de suite


 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> 


Ca veux dire que tu as ador ou totalement dtest ?  ::?:

----------


## Redg9

ds qu'il sort je posterais ici. Je dirais si oui ou non je pense comme tes potes. Je n'ai pas lu la BD, et je ne la lirais pas, du moins pas avant avoir vu le film ^^

----------


## notalp

Donc, comme promis, j'ai achet le Comic...
Perso un peu deu des dessins.
Je suis plus fan des dessins Comic de Tim Sale (par exemple les Dessins de Heroes) 

Mais bon .. c'est assez "typique" des Xmens d'origine ce genre de dessins

Il ne me reste plus qu"a le lire 
 ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Donc, comme promis, j'ai achet le Comic...
> Perso un peu deu des dessins.
> Je suis plus fan des dessins Comic de Tim Sale (par exemple les Dessins de Heroes) 
> 
> Mais bon .. c'est assez "typique" des Xmens d'origine ce genre de dessins
> 
> Il ne me reste plus qu"a le lire


Ah mais c'est clair que les dessins m'ont paru bien moche quand j'ai ouvert la BD au dbut. Mais je t'assure que tu fait abstraction de tout a quand tu es dans l'histoire. C'est tellement bien pens que tu la trouve mme super jolie finalement.  ::king::

----------


## zodd

elle se trouve o cette BD?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> elle se trouve o cette BD?


65 euros  la fnac

----------


## zodd

c'est une seule BD  ce prix? :8O:

----------


## Pouic

> c'est une seule BD  ce prix?


Ouais, mais je crois que c'est un pav (genre 200 pages)

----------


## alexrtz

> c'est une seule BD  ce prix?


Je l'ai achete 15  la FNAC.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je l'ai achete 15  la FNAC.


Oui c'est au dition Panini et c'est trs bien. Y'as aussi une version  30 mais outre la couverture y'as pas de diffrence. La version  65, je l'ai pas trouv dans ma FNAC.

----------


## Invit

Il y a trois versions : 
- couverture souple  15
- couverture cartonne  30
- coffret de la mort qui tue  65.

A part la troisime version, t'en as pour ton pognon je trouve. Il m'a fallu bien 4 heures pour en venir  bout.

Sinon le film bien, trs bien mme. Juste deux-trois reproches : 
SPOILER : 
- je trouve qu'on ne sent pas assez l'imminence de la guerre nuclaire. Dans la BD c'tait rendu par le vendeur de journaux qui discute. Ca aurait pu rester dans le film sous la forme de quelques flashes d'info ou de titres de journaux.
- pourquoi avoir vir la mort d'Hollis ?
- ils ont bien fait de remplacer l'attaque "d'extra-terrestres" de la fin. En 2009 a aurait fait trop kitsch. Par contre pourquoi avoir attaqu toutes les capitales au lieu de New-York seulement dans la BD ?
- J'aime bien l'ajout Kissinger.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Sinon le film bien, trs bien mme. Juste deux-trois reproches : 
> (...)



J'ai trouv que la pression tait plutt bien rendue, moi.Il n'as pas pu mettre tout le roman sinon a aurai dur 5h de plus.La fin est juste un peu plus 2009 quoi.Kissinger ?

----------


## Invit

SPOILER : 
Henry Kissinger, le conseiller de Nixon, prix Nobel de la Paix... Celui  l'accent allemand dans le bunker. Il n'est jamais nomm, mais vu sa tronche, a ne peut tre que lui.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Kissinger
Il y a Warhol aussi pendant le gnrique du dbut, devant un tableau du Hibou ou d'Ozymandias dans le mme style que le clbre tableau de Marylin.
Et aussi, je trouve que c'est plus marrant dans la BD quand il dit que Robert Redford est candidat  la prsidence en 1988. L ils disent sagement que c'est Reagan.

Aprs, je trouve qu'il y a plein de petit clins d'oeil  la BD trs bien rendus, mme si  l'origine ils jouent un plus grand rle dans le livre : 
- le vendeur de journaux et le black qui lit des comics, qu'on entr'aperoit avec l'explosion.
- le dingue  la pancarte (pourquoi ils disent pas que c'est Rorschar ?)
- les affiches du parfum Nostalgia puis Millenium  la fin
- l'lphant volant
...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

::ave::

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

comme d'hab une critique en toute franchise : 
- la premire partie est longue 
- la seconde est plus rapide.

L'ensemble est super et demande mme un revisionnage histoire de tout remettre dans le bon ordre.

J'aime bien le rendu du film qui montre bien qu'on vient d'une BD.

vraiment pas mal !

----------


## Yazoo70

J'ai vu ce film hier sans avoir jamais lu la BD et je dois dire que mme si j'ai pass un bon moment (3h quand mme ^^) je pense qu'il y a plein de dtails de l'histoire que j'ai manqu et qu'un revisionnage serait pas de trop ^^

En tout cas les effets spciaux sont vraiment excellents !

----------


## lper

Une question quand mme, pourquoi le dr Manathan enlve son slip de temps en temps ?  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Une question quand mme, pourquoi le dr Manathan enlve son slip de temps en temps ?


Pour que tu te pose des questions ! C'est russi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DonKnacki

Je suis all le voir au cinma un peu au hasard... je n'avais jamais lu ni entendu parl de la BD avant. 

J'ai trouv le dbut un peu long, on a du mal  accrocher et  savoir ou ils veulent en venir (si l'histoire  un vrai sens ou pas finalement)
Nanmoins c'est un film tonnant par sa diffrence par rapport aux films avec des supers hros. 
C'est plus psychologique et plus "humain" au final 

Dans l'ensemble j'ai bien aim donc mais peut tre que la lecture de la BD aurait t un plus

----------


## lper

> Pour que tu te pose des questions ! C'est russi !


Vu que j'ai dormi la moiti du film, on m'a quand mme donn une rponse :
ce serait le reflet de son dsintrt par rapport  l'espce humaine qui s'accrot tout au long du film.

----------


## OWickerman

> Une question quand mme, pourquoi le dr Manathan enlve son slip de temps en temps ?


La vraie question est : pourquoi en met-il un ?

----------


## Tom487

Je tiens juste  prciser que je l'ai vu sans avoir lu la BD et je l'ai trouv exclent, un univers mature comme celui ci est assez rare ces derniers temps je trouve. Les passages "long" permettent juste de mieux s'immerger dans le film je trouve.

EDIT : Je dterre le post ^^, peut-tre d'autres personnes voudront donner leur avis.

----------

